# 20 Minute Video of my GTR being washed



## snuffy (Mar 26, 2014)

I had my GTR washed etc a couple of weeks ago and this is the resulting video:

Godzilla Gets a Bath | Car Cleaning Guru

It looked top drawer when it was done. 

Plus a bit of audio of my Russ Fellows exhaust (no silencers, standard downpipes) at the start and right at the end.


----------



## evogeof (Aug 3, 2014)

how much did he charge you ??


----------



## snuffy (Mar 26, 2014)

evogeof said:


> how much did he charge you ??


In return for letting him video it he did it for nothing. Cracking job.


----------



## Alex C (Aug 10, 2005)

What was he using for a drying aid there just out of interest?


----------



## snuffy (Mar 26, 2014)

Alex C said:


> What was he using for a drying aid there just out of interest?


If you click on the youtube link thing on the video it takes you to a load of questions and comments etc and he's said what he uses.


----------



## Nas (Sep 22, 2008)

Was he there long?


----------



## snuffy (Mar 26, 2014)

Nas said:


> Was he there long?


About 6 hours. I think he washed it 3 times to get all the stuff he wanted to record.


----------



## fastandloaded (Jan 19, 2016)

U're blessed to have that car my friend. Would it be possible to know what you do for a living?


----------



## snuffy (Mar 26, 2014)

fastandloaded said:


> U're blessed to have that car my friend. Would it be possible to know what you do for a living?


Thank you.

I'm a Controls Systems Software Engineer. "A what ?" is the normal reply I get to that !! So I design and write software that controls things such as water processing plants, power stations, manufacturing plant, road and rail transportation and so on.


----------



## fastandloaded (Jan 19, 2016)

*A what . . .*



snuffy said:


> Thank you.
> 
> I'm a Controls Systems Software Engineer. "A what ?" is the normal reply I get to that !! So I design and write software that controls things such as water processing plants, power stations, manufacturing plant, road and rail transportation and so on.


Yeah same response here  - For what you do . . . you obviously deserve it. Wishing you continual success and looking forward to more pics / videos  Thx for sharing!


----------



## Spawn (Mar 18, 2015)

snuffy said:


> Thank you.
> 
> I'm a Controls Systems Software Engineer. "A what ?" is the normal reply I get to that !! So I design and write software that controls things such as water processing plants, power stations, manufacturing plant, road and rail transportation and so on.


Sounds familiar to me  we are from same industry.


----------



## steph_curry (Jan 19, 2016)

Magnificent job. Great that he hasn't charged you anything.


----------



## snuffy (Mar 26, 2014)

steph_curry said:


> Magnificent job. Great that he hasn't charged you anything.


I think he's done quite well in YouTube advertsing as it's over 450k hits now.


----------



## M3AL (Jan 7, 2016)

That is showroom condition, shiny!


----------



## Gtr Steve (Feb 21, 2016)

What a difference, it looks superb.


----------



## djfoxs (Feb 3, 2015)

very nice detail


----------



## levani3d (Mar 6, 2016)

It's very hard to keep a black color car in that shape as yours. He did awesome job detailing it.


----------



## WKZ 12 (Jun 23, 2012)

Good clean. Very similar to my process with a few subtle differences.


----------

